
Show HN: A better way to organize rails apps so that not everything is silo'd - nullvoxpopuli
https://github.com/NullVoxPopuli/rails_module_unification
======
brudgers
Link 404's.

~~~
nullvoxpopuli
ah here, is the problem. The link ends with `%EF%BB%BF` for some reason.

~~~
jakobegger
That's the byte order mark (aka ZERO WIDTH NO-BREAK SPACE) in UTF-8. I wonder
how it ended up at the end of the URL...

